# Another ban... :(



## competitiondiva (24 October 2013)

Poor Poor horse. 

http://news.rspca.org.uk/2013/10/24...fter-horse-died-in-clifftop-tethering-tragedy


----------



## rascal (26 October 2013)

That's why Redwings is my favourite equine charity, the staff go the extra mile. Poor horse, shame we cant do the same to the owner.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 October 2013)

rascal said:



			That's why Redwings is my favourite equine charity, the staff go the extra mile. Poor horse, shame we cant do the same to the owner.
		
Click to expand...

And the poor RSPCA officer didn't?!


----------



## dogatemysalad (27 October 2013)

rascal said:



			That's why Redwings is my favourite equine charity, the staff go the extra mile. Poor horse, shame we cant do the same to the owner.
		
Click to expand...

???????? 
 The *RSPCA* officer climbed the cliff and cut the tether by which the horse was hanging. She then wrapped the horse in her coat and talked to the colt until help arrived.

I'm forever grateful to the RSPCA  who rescued the horse I now have -and for spending money on prosecuting when the Crown Prosecution Service wouldn't. The man who starved my horse went to prison. 

Thank you RSPCA.


----------



## Piglet (27 October 2013)

I have never been a fan of the RSPCA as an organisation and I think most of the Officers just want to get on with their job of saving animals but they are unfortunately, held back by the tree hugging, fluffy bunny political correctness of the organisation


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 October 2013)

Poor horse. 

Agree that most RSPCA officers just want to do their job but as long as the government uses animal welfare charities as a free legal system for bringing law breakers to justice, they'll always be overstretched. 

My horse was saved by the WHW who used the RSPCA prosecution service to prosecute his abuser. Most people don't realise that because the RSPCA has a very effective legal department, other charities use their service, which includes Redwings.


----------



## competitiondiva (27 October 2013)

rascal said:



			That's why Redwings is my favourite equine charity, the staff go the extra mile. Poor horse, shame we cant do the same to the owner.
		
Click to expand...

This response is a little 'petty'? I think all parties went the extra mile here, no point singling anyone one party out!

Poor Horse is all and thank god the owner has been brought to justice...


----------



## Moomin1 (27 October 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			This response is a little 'petty'? I think all parties went the extra mile here, no point singling anyone one party out!

Poor Horse is all and thank god the owner has been brought to justice...
		
Click to expand...

I find it very telling when people feel the need to use stories like that as a 'bashing' excuse against the RSPCA.  You would think any real animal lover would be more bothered about the actual animal rescued in the story, rather than spending time making snide comments.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 October 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			And the poor RSPCA officer didn't?!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly I may not be their greatest fan but you can't fault them here, the horse will have gone to nearest suitable place it was badly injured ,that must have been redwings but it was an RSPCA officer that took the action who turned up and climbed down .
Poor poor pony .


----------



## RoseGrey (27 October 2013)

Why didn't the person who called the RSPCA cut the rope...??? Why make a phone call and wait hours until someone arrives...just cut the damn rope. The owner now needs to be hung, sentenced to 8 wks...that is just disgusting.


----------



## Moomin1 (28 October 2013)

RoseGrey said:



			Why didn't the person who called the RSPCA cut the rope...??? Why make a phone call and wait hours until someone arrives...just cut the damn rope. The owner now needs to be hung, sentenced to 8 wks...that is just disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

Because said person prob didn't want to make the effort to climb the bit of cliff to do it.  Too gruesome for them I imagine. Or too hard work.


----------



## Queenbee (28 October 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I find it very telling when people feel the need to use stories like that as a 'bashing' excuse against the RSPCA.  You would think any real animal lover would be more bothered about the actual animal rescued in the story, rather than spending time making snide comments.
		
Click to expand...


I'm no fan of the RSPCA the other day, but it agree, it seems that every neglect or suffering case on here turns into an RSPCA argument.  However, I also find it very telling when someone makes a statement saying that redwings is their favourite charity and gets accused of being petty.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 October 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Because said person prob didn't want to make the effort to climb the bit of cliff to do it.  Too gruesome for them I imagine. Or too hard work.
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps they knew nothing about animals and was afraid to approach a trapped animal, or perhaps the horse was being partly prevented from falling by the rope and needed to be supported before it was cut.


----------



## dogatemysalad (28 October 2013)

I think the person must have thought the animal was dead as the female RSPCA officer who climbed up to reach him, said she was shocked to find the poor colt still alive and she cut the tether with her pen knife.


----------



## Moomin1 (28 October 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I'm no fan of the RSPCA the other day, but it agree, it seems that every neglect or suffering case on here turns into an RSPCA argument.  However, I also find it very telling when someone makes a statement saying that redwings is their favourite charity and gets accused of being petty.

Click to expand...

I didn't call them petty. ;-)

It does come across as a very pointed dig though


----------



## competitiondiva (28 October 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I'm no fan of the RSPCA the other day, but it agree, it seems that every neglect or suffering case on here turns into an RSPCA argument.  However, I also find it very telling when someone makes a statement saying that redwings is their favourite charity and gets accused of being petty.

Click to expand...

I used the word petty as I felt that one party in this story was being made out to have gone over and above what is expected when in actual fact ALL parties did.  I felt it was yet another dig against the RSPCA, hence using the word.  If the poster of this comment did not mean this by it then I apologise, but that is how it seemed.


----------



## Queenbee (28 October 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I didn't call them petty. ;-)

It does come across as a very pointed dig though
		
Click to expand...


I know you didn't moom's I personally didn't read it as pointed, just as someone commenting on the participation of their favourite charity.


----------



## WelshD (28 October 2013)

I'm not a fan of the RSPCA at a higher level but the dedication of some of the officers is obvious

What an awful harrowing experience for the officer who attended this pony it must have been horrible


----------



## madlady (28 October 2013)

I'm another who isn't a fan of the RSPCA - especially at a higher level but my heart goes out to the officer who attended this pony - she really did go above and beyond.

Poor lad


----------



## rascal (5 November 2013)

I have seen SO MANY ANIMALS let down by the rspca over the years I have no time for them at all. This one doesn't make up for all the C*** ones.


----------

